# NPO – Donation Amount



## Spong3 (Jan 29, 2015)

I donate $500 to an NPO. Out of that $500, the NPO uses $100 to buy a gift for me. Does the NPO now issue a $400 donation receipt to the me? Any insight would help, preferably with a link to some sort of supporting literature.

**the NPO is a registered charity**


----------

